# laminate layer on table saw fence



## lmikekelly (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello - I want to apply a 1/16" thk. laminate to my table saw's pine wood fence. What material is best and what bond will work. I would like to use UHMW polyethylene but have herd it wont bond to wood.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

lmikekelly said:


> Hello - I want to apply a 1/16" thk. laminate to my table saw's pine wood fence. What material is best and what bond will work. I would like to use UHMW polyethylene but have herd it wont bond to wood.


UHMW is very tricky to glue. There are some good epoxies that might do the job. You might want to consider using countertop laminate instead. Use contact cement or Weldbond and clamp until dry. Bevel the edges with a router or sharp file. Laminate is harder than UHMW and still fairly slippery.


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

Formica style laminate is good, use contact cement. Apply to both fence and back of laminate, let dry then press together.

Some woodworking companies sell self stick UHMW sheets and strips which is another choice you have.


----------



## lmikekelly (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Michael - I think I will try formica -LMike


----------

